# The Fanned Fretted Club



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

I figured since we have a 1527 club, 7321 club, 7620 club, and all these other clubs.. We should have a fanned fretted club!! Doesn't matter what brand, or how many strings. Post them here!! 

My Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82527















































K POST YOURS!! GO!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably wont be finished for a good 5 months, but here ya go.





Started making templates for it yesterday.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't need fanned frets, I have fanned fingers ! 

no no no it's not only jealousy


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't have fanned frets or a multi-scale guitar but this is a cool idea and that is one hot Agile.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Probably wont be finished for a good 5 months, but here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Scherz!! You're instantly part of the club for that one. 



77zark77 said:


> I don't need fanned frets, I have fanned fingers !
> 
> no no no it's not only jealousy



Yeah.. not *ONLY* jealousy. 



TXDeathMetal said:


> I don't have fanned frets or a multi-scale guitar but this is a cool idea and that is one hot Agile.



 Thanks man.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 1, 2011)

lol..i created this appreciation thread nearly 1 year ago!!!!!! congrats on the instruments guys!!!!


----------



## Nile (Apr 1, 2011)

i want a fanned fret guitar so bad
great agile dude


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nile said:


> i want a fanned fret guitar so bad
> great agile dude



Save up man. They're worth every penny.
Thanks  I want another one but instead of the 25.5"-27", I wanna get the 27"-28.625" for F-Eb tuning.


----------



## Nile (Apr 1, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Save up man. They're worth every penny.
> Thanks  I want another one but instead of the 25.5"-27", I wanna get the 27"-28.625" for F-Eb tuning.


 ever try 1/4 down tuning? dimebag used it and im wondering how it would sound on 7 or 8 strings


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nile said:


> ever try 1/4 down tuning? dimebag used it and im wondering how it would sound on 7 or 8 strings



Yeah I've tried it back when I was a Dime fanboi. Sounds pretty weird playing with a Bb# (< my name for 1/4 step down  ) It doesn't sound BAD, but just too weird for me.


----------



## Nile (Apr 1, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Yeah I've tried it back when I was a Dime fanboi. Sounds pretty weird playing with a Bb# (< my name for 1/4 step down  ) It doesn't sound BAD, but just too weird for me.


suppose it would work for djent cause djent sounds weird?
and im going to use that tuning name , it works better


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

Hell yeah man. Should try 3/4 step down too.


----------



## JayFrantz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have the same one. Do you have any action problems on the upper frets and if you did what did you do to fix the problem? I have tried setting mine up but I am about as low as I can go without getting fret buzz.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 1, 2011)

JayFrantz said:


> I have the same one. Do you have any action problems on the upper frets and if you did what did you do to fix the problem? I have tried setting mine up but I am about as low as I can go without getting fret buzz.



My action is perfect man. Nice and low, no fretting out at all, BARELY any buzz. The only buzz I have is on the low Bb because I pick pretty hard but it's minimal. By the way.. If you're in the club, you MUST post pics of it.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 1, 2011)

Am i doingitwrite?


----------



## quaned (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish I could join 
CooleyJR, you have some freaking nice chops mate!


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 2, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I figured since we have a 1527 club, 7321 club, 7620 club, and all these other clubs.. We should have a fanned fretted club!! Doesn't matter what brand, or how many strings. Post them here!!
> 
> My Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82527
> 
> ...



Your dog thinks it smells like Snausages!! But nice guitar man!! Im new to the world of fanned fret guitars so mind explaining the benefits???


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 2, 2011)

Hell I'll join. Although the guitar is a bit redundant mine is the 28.625" - 27". I'm doin the low F# thing.


----------



## Curt (Apr 2, 2011)

how difficult is it to adjust to fanned frets from normally fretted guitars?


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been playin' for a long time and I really didn't find it that hard at all. In fact it feels more natural playing a fanned fret then a standard fretted neck. Give it a few days and you won't even notice that its fanned.


----------



## Hallic (Apr 2, 2011)

Splinterhead said:


> Hell I'll join. Although the guitar is a bit redundant mine is the 28.625" - 27". I'm doin the low F# thing.



Didn't know they did 28.625" - 27", way better for the low end stuff


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 2, 2011)

I posted this in the last fanned-fret thread. Might as well post it in the redundant one! 34-37" fan.





















It is a Dingwall ABI Elite. Passive, and can do anything from P and J-style tones to the holy-shit-aggressive both-pickups-in-parallel mode.


----------



## therion777 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,I'm new to here,and this is my first time posting.


This is my first(and maybe the last) homemade guitar.
24.7-26.2fan 36fret


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 10, 2011)

^Dude that looks SWEET!!! You should definitely make more. Especially if that's your FIRST homemade guitar.  Epic first post too!


----------



## xSyncope (Apr 10, 2011)

this is an embarrasing question, I've been playing guitar forever and never heard about fanned frets til recently, can someone tell me what they are and what their purpose is?


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2011)

Basically it's to have two different scale lengths for better tension issues. Say you have a 27-25.5" scale. The bass end will have a 27" scale, meaning higher tension with smaller string gauges. It then fans to the treble end where the highest string then has a standard scale to eliminate the glassy sound often associated with the treble end of a baritone guitar. It also makes for being able to use a standard gauge string without cutting the shit out of your fingers.

I'd love to get a fanned 8 someday. NO GUITARS UNTIL I GET MY EBMM, THOUGH!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 10, 2011)

xSyncope said:


> this is an embarrasing question, I've been playing guitar forever and never heard about fanned frets til recently, can someone tell me what they are and what their purpose is?


Well, a guitar with fanned frets are more well known as a Multi-scale. The reason for this is to have more tension on the lower strings, and lower tension on the higher strings.

EDIT: Ninjad!


----------



## therion777 (Apr 10, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> ^Dude that looks SWEET!!! You should definitely make more. Especially if that's your FIRST homemade guitar.  Epic first post too!



&#65332;&#65352;&#65345;&#65358;&#65355;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#12288;&#65350;&#65359;&#65362;&#12288;a positive response&#65281;
&#65332;&#65352;&#65353;&#65363;&#12288;guitar has chameleon color,&#12288;so the colors change if looked at from different angles.
Building process was hell in many ways.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 10, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Basically it's to have two different scale lengths for better tension issues. Say you have a 27-25.5" scale. The bass end will have a 27" scale, meaning higher tension with smaller string gauges. It then fans to the treble end where the highest string then has a standard scale to eliminate the glassy sound often associated with the treble end of a baritone guitar. It also makes for being able to use a standard gauge string without cutting the shit out of your fingers.



Correct, but that's only partially the truth! Because of the fan, it is also easier to play the instrument, because of the the nature of your hands. When you get up high, your fingers tend to angle, instead of going parallel with the frets as they do on the middle of the fretboard. The fans angle pretty much the same way as your hands, so everything is quite dandy.

Fuckit, I want a fanned guitar!


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 10, 2011)

therion777 said:


> Building process was hell in many ways.


 
 meaning I bet you cut your hands all up with those woodworking tools didn't you? lol...

That would be what I'd do if I tried to build a guitar...


----------



## therion777 (Apr 11, 2011)

^^
Oh, I just mean "buiding process required long term(approx 1 year)".
Sorry, English is difficult for me...

BTW, Here is another one&#65281; (needless to say,,, it is fanned fret)




This guitar has almost same design and construction as my homemade guitar.
But this one is bui&#65356;t by proffetional guitar luthier I know.
When I made my fanned7 he gave some advices, and built same spec guitar for me.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 11, 2011)

The beginning of an idea... Turning into a dream, soon to turn into a full fledged plan! 





6 strings, 25.5"-24.75" scale. All I need! Peripendicular fret is at the 5th. Why, you ask? Well, I asked myself that question too! then I straightened my index finger and wrist, to simulate chording a barrée chord while maintaining a straight (and relaxed) wrist, and moved it over my fretboard... This design worked best and near perfectly matched my hand.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 11, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> I posted this in the last fanned-fret thread. Might as well post it in the redundant one! 34-37" fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, DO WANT!!! Dingwall makes some nice stuff. Probably in like 2-3 years I plan on saving for a single REALLY nice bass, more than likely going to be a fanned Dingwall. I was almost tempted to grab one of their cheaper models though, they look pretty awesome as well but I wasn't sure if it was like comparing a USA PRS to a PRS SE, where they're both awesome guitars but you can still "feel" the difference in quality? 


This finish in particular has me GASing pretty hard, @ ~$1400 for a nice fanned bass it's not TOO bad:


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 11, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Ugh, DO WANT!!! Dingwall makes some nice stuff. Probably in like 2-3 years I plan on saving for a single REALLY nice bass, more than likely going to be a fanned Dingwall. I was almost tempted to grab one of their cheaper models though, they look pretty awesome as well but I wasn't sure if it was like comparing a USA PRS to a PRS SE, where they're both awesome guitars but you can still "feel" the difference in quality?
> 
> 
> This finish in particular has me GASing pretty hard, @ ~$1400 for a nice fanned bass it's not TOO bad:



The Combustions are really sweet. Woodwork and such is Chinese, but setup, pickups, etc. are all done in Canada, and Sheldon is OCD about his basses, even the cheap ones. There's a white one with baltic amber guard on Talkbass for $975; at that price, nothing else gets close.

However, instead of getting the green Combustion, I'd go $400 more and snag a real Made in Canada ABZ. Satin finish, ash body, maple board, Hipshot custom bridge, FD-3 pickups, and every bit the "real" Dingwall. Plus, the AB body shape > the Combustion body shape.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2011)

a hint at something upcoming


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 11, 2011)

drmosh said:


> a hint at something upcoming



Hurry up with it Mosh plz k thx?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 11, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Hurry up with it Mosh plz k thx?



Good things need time


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 11, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Good things need time



True, true. I shall be patient! But hurry up...


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 11, 2011)

drmosh said:


> a hint at something upcoming


 
Is that a Vik?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 12, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Is that a Vik?



indeed. The filename should be a big enough hint


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 25, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> ^Dude that looks SWEET!!! You should definitely make more. Especially if that's your FIRST homemade guitar.  Epic first post too!


 
I agree...


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 25, 2011)

I want a fanned fret 9-string so bad. But I can't afford a custom. 

I might get an Agile fanned 8 sometime to get used to fanned frets before I decide to get anything built later down the road, when I have money.

I got a couple questions...

I understand it's not hard to adjust, but I assume many of you play shreddy, single note sort of stuff... how hard is it to switch between fast paced power chords, for like like thrash and oldschool death metal stuff? it seems like it could be awkward to adjust your hands as you move around.

What would be an ideal range for a 9-string, tuned F to high Ab? It looks like most multi scales only vary a couple inches, but ideally I would want something like 24" for the Ab and 28" for the low F, which might be way too drastic, but idk. I'm not planning on getting anything soon though, I'm just curious.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 25, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I want a fanned fret 9-string so bad. But I can't afford a custom.
> 
> I might get an Agile fanned 8 sometime to get used to fanned frets before I decide to get anything built later down the road, when I have money.
> 
> ...



It's not hard at all man. After the initial adjustment from the switch between standard to fanned frets, everything is just as it is on a standard guitar. 
If you're tuning F-Ab, the fan won't really need to be any more than 25"-27.5" which is a LITTLE extreme, but it won't be that bad. If it's at all possible, I'd recommend trying a fanned 9 out first (might be next to impossible but it's always worth looking for one to try if you're gonna get one built) I have a high Ab on my pendulum which is 25.5-27" with a .007 and it works quite well. I'm sure a .006 from O4P would work a little better too but it's not really needed.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 25, 2011)

^ I'm going for a similar tuning but the F dropped to Eb. From the thread about tuning up in my signature, I decided on 24.75" for the high Ab without O4P strings.

I'd go as long as you can manage the fan for the low F, probably 28" I'd say.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a bass that has a 3" fan, perpendicular at the 7th fret. Chording takes some getting used to up high, but in the "meat" of where you're going to spend most of your time playing it's hardly any change.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 25, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> I have a bass that has a 3" fan, perpendicular at the 7th fret. Chording takes some getting used to up high, but in the "meat" of where you're going to spend most of your time playing it's hardly any change.



Yeah I forgot to mention that. The perpendicular fret has a lot to do with the "easiness" of the chording and such on the lower frets.


----------



## Superwoodle (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess this won't count for a few more weeks...





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/153023-3-day-build-9-string.html


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, since my own FF's aren't here yet, here we go:
Jaden Rose Multiscale #1:





Jaden Rose Multiscale #2:





Siggery:





Strandberg #6:





KXK's still being built, so we'll have to wait.


----------



## ElRay (May 1, 2011)

What's your take on the reverse slant neck pick-ups? Is that just to get some extra frets on the treble strings?

Ray


----------



## Eric Christian (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a high resolution blueprint type drawing of a 27 & 25.5 scale length 7 or 8 String fretboard? With precise measurements suitable for creating a fretboard with?


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 2, 2011)

ElRay said:


> What's your take on the reverse slant neck pick-ups? Is that just to get some extra frets on the treble strings?
> 
> Ray



It works in a way that makes the bass strings sound as if I had 22 frets as opposed to 24 - sounds pretty cool IMO!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Does anyone have a high resolution blueprint type drawing of a 27 & 25.5 scale length 7 or 8 String fretboard? With precise measurements suitable for creating a fretboard with?



Just use Fret Find 2D.


----------



## Durero (May 3, 2011)

I love multi-scale guitars!

My first prototype:


----------



## Durero (May 3, 2011)

Just realized no one actually posted a link to the first Fanned Fret Club thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/132329-fanned-fret-club.html


Maybe the threads should be merged?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 3, 2011)

It's really not that difficult to draw it yourself. Besides, if someone did link you one, it might not have the angles you want, since you can move the "straight" fret to wherever you like.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2011)

Durero said:


> I love multi-scale guitars!
> 
> My first prototype:



Durero, what is the tuning on that beast again? I know it's like 31 frets, 32"-36", but I can't remember if you ever said the tuning. I'm working with Tom Drinkwater again on a 9 string this time, and I want to extend the scale length, but I'm not sure what to go with, so I'm curious about yours.


----------



## Winspear (May 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Durero, what is the tuning on that beast again? I know it's like 31 frets, 32"-36", but I can't remember if you ever said the tuning. I'm working with Tom Drinkwater again on a 9 string this time, and I want to extend the scale length, but I'm not sure what to go with, so I'm curious about yours.





Durero said:


> I originally designed it for tuning Ab1 Db2 Gb2 B2 E3 A3 D4 but now I tune it to F1 Bb1 Eb2 Ab2 Db3 Gb3 B3. All 4ths tuning in either case.




Hollowway, did you ever try that C string tuning I suggested here?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/150294-string-question.html
I remembered it the other day and played around with it again - it's pretty cool.


----------



## keeper006 (May 4, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I figured since we have a 1527 club, 7321 club, 7620 club, and all these other clubs.. We should have a fanned fretted club!! Doesn't matter what brand, or how many strings. Post them here!!
> 
> My Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82527
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGignac (May 8, 2011)

i know this is like the fourth one but, this thing is kinda hard to photograph so this is one of the better pics. i wish i could get a good photo of the fretboard it looks like chocolate and peanut butter in some places


----------



## Hollowway (May 8, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hollowway, did you ever try that C string tuning I suggested here?
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/150294-string-question.html
> I remembered it the other day and played around with it again - it's pretty cool.



Not yet. I only had that 10 string for a couple of weeks before I sen it back to Tom to have Villex redo the pups. I wanted reverse P style splits on them, so the treble strings would have the pole piece toward the neck, and the bass strings would have the pole pieces towards the bridge. But Villex inadvertently flipped them, so Tom remade the shells and sent them off to be redone. Hopefully I'll get it back in the next few weeks and I can fire that up. I'm thinking that if I did another build I'd probably extend the scale length to accommodate those low strings better, especially if I don't need a high A. But first I have to covertly kidnap Holdsworth and surgically switch our fingers.


----------

